# Eyelash pit viper



## venpmking (Aug 16, 2013)

As anyone got a care sheet for them? Thanks.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Havent got a care sheet but tbh they are pretty straightforward.

Key is not too warm and not too wet.

I have seen people keep them soppy wet and that is a recipe for disaster


----------



## venpmking (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks. From my reaserch on a venomous forum they say to keep them at 80 f. True?


----------



## PurebredPythons (May 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure Paul at Emsworth aquaria has one in at the moment. If you're still in doubt give them a ring! Paul's a really nice guy I'm sure he'll be more than happy to confirm =)


----------

